# Bream fishing question



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

Planning on bream fishing on some creeks off the Escambia River. Do you think it's too early to catch quality bream? I'll be taking the canoe out and plan on using worms and crickets. Thanks


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I'm not 100% on the question but I've always been able to catch bream all year round, it keeps the blues away between seasons.:letsdrink*


----------



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Turtle. I figured they would bite year round but wasn't sure if there's a better time of the year. I'll report when we get back.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

river maybe a little high though. I say that but I'm not to familiar with the escambia river


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

it may be a little early to catch them on bed. once they go on bedthey will be concentrated in one area in shallow water, and you can get a lot more than when they're scattered around.


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

They will bite this time of year. I would try deep holes early and as the the sun warms try a little shallower. Let us know how you do.


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

if you'll be fishing via canoe try some little creeks and streams off the side of the road...this time of year those are prime launch areas as well as fishing good luck!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Should be better if we can get about 5-7 days of warmer weather. Shellcrackers will bed earlier than bluegills and could easily be bedding by the full moon in March, in the Escambia area.


----------

